# CPU wird sehr heiß



## CypherWTF (30. Mai 2012)

*CPU wird sehr heiß*

Moin...

Ich habe seit knapp 4 Wochen das Problem, dass meine CPU sehr heiß wird...

Im Leerlauf hat sie ca. 50°C und in Spielen geht die Temperatur sofort auf >80°C hoch...

Die Temperaturen habe ich mit CoreTemp64 ausgelesen...

Ich habe an der Geschwindigkeit von der CPU nichts verändert...

Auch die Kühlung ist die gleiche wie vorher...

Vorher hatte die CPU im Leerlauf ca. 35°C und im Spielbetrieb nicht mehr als 50°C - 60°C...

Woran kann der Temperaturanstieg liegen?

Habe ich einen Klimawandel im PC-Gehäuse? 

Oder ist die WLP der CPU schlagartig "schlecht" geworden?

Als Kühler nutze ich einen Scythe Mugen 2 mit Push&Pull und dachte jetzt, dass ich ihn durch einen Corsair H100 mit Push&Pull austauschen werde...

Hilft das?


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Ich würde auf einen Auslesedefekt schließen, der Sensor ist kaputt oder sowas inder Art

Ich würde erstmal die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen, den der Mugen2 ist ein recht guter Kühler

Was für ne CPU hast du denn?
Hast du übertaktet?


----------



## Sorehead (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Habe so etwas mal auf meinem ehemaligen Q6600 gehabt; recht plötzlich, ohne an der Taktung/Spannung zu drehen und mit ähnlichen Temperaturen. Die WLP war zwar nicht mehr ganz frisch, aber auch mit neu aufgetragener hatten sich die Temperaturen nicht gebessert.
Dann gab es manchmal Abstürze unter Spielen, selten auch unter Windows. Ähnliches Verhalten, wie ich das mal bei defektem RAM hatte. Memtest zeigte unzählige Fehler an, daraufhin mit Ersatz-Riegeln erneut getestet - das gleiche.
Dann, um einen Defekt auf dem Mainboard auszuschließen, die CPU in ein anderes System gebaut, von dem ich wusste, dass es stabil und problemlos lief. Tada - hier dann das gleiche Spiel wie in meinem System.
Gegentest mit geliehener CPU in meinem System - alles ok.
Die CPU war durch. Tapferer kleiner Q6600.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*



> Was für ne CPU hast du denn?
> Hast du übertaktet?


Ich schätze mal, dass es um den übertakteten Xeon in der Signatur geht 

Was sagt das Bios in sachen CPU-Temperatur?
Andere Komponenten werden nach wie vor gekühlt?

Einen Auslesefehler würde ich auch für am wahrscheinlichsten halten.
Prüfe den Kühler trotzdem mal auf festen Sitz und tausche eventuell mal die WLP.


----------



## CypherWTF (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Moin...

Ja es geht um das System aus der Signatur...

Alle Programme zeigen die gleiche Temperatur an, selbst das BIOS zeigt nach dem Starten schon eine Temperatur von 40°C...

Der Kühler sitzt bombenfest...

Wie soll ich sonst die Temperaturen checken?

- Ich habe zwei 120er Lüfter in der Front, die viel Luft in das Gehäuse reinpumpen,
- dann habe ich die beiden Grafikkarten mit einer Holzplatte vom oberen Teil des Cases getrennt, so dass deren warme Abluft direkt nach hinten raus geht und nicht nach oben zur CPU,
- dann habe ich hinter der CPU einen 140er Lüfter, der die warme Abluft der CPU rauszieht,
- dann oben im Case vor der CPU zwei 120er Lüfter, die kalte Luft zur CPU pusten,
- dann oben im Case hinter der CPU einen 120er Lüfter, der auch die warme Abluft der CPU rauszieht,
- die zwei vorderen und der eine hintere 120er Lüfter sind durch eine Platte von einander getrennt, so sie sich nicht vermischen...
- Ach ja, links am Gehäuse sitzt noch ein 200er oder 250er Lüfter der Luft seitlich auf die Komponenten pustet...

Ich habe so einen sehr guten Luftstrom in Gehäuse, mit gleichzeitig wenig Geräuschentwicklung...

Es ging ja auch die ganze Zeit gut - bis jetzt...


----------



## S!lent dob (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Wenn die CPU im Leerlauf 50° haben soll, teste es mal indem du an den Kühler packst, am besten die Heatpipes.
Den Unterschied zwischen 35° und 50° sollte man (auch ohne Verbrennungen) erfühlen können.

Edit: Ich schätze mal die Hälfte deiner Lüfter sind mehr als unnötig, da sind soviele mit sovielen Blasrichtungen, da wird man ja schon beim lesen konfus, die arme Luft weiß ja gar nicht was sie tuen soll.

Am besten immer vorne unten rein, oben hinten raus, alles andere taugt i.d.R. nicht. Seitenlüfter sind oft auch eher hinderlich, Außernahme sind da die Spawas, die freuen sich als einzige darüber.


----------



## CypherWTF (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Die Lüfter waren ja auch nur ein Test sozusagen, weil ich mir den Temperaturanstieg nicht erklären konnte...

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal den Corsair H100 und den Scythe Kaze Master bestellt...

Damit sollte die CPU mit der Taktung auch im Hochsommer stabil und kühl laufen und ich kann es sehr gut überwachen...

Oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Vllt verstaubt?


----------



## CypherWTF (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Nein, das habe ich als erstes gecheckt...


----------



## Uter (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Die H100 leistet mehr als der Mugen, dafür sind die beiliegenden Lüfter sehr schnell drehende Billigware und mit langsameren Lüftern bricht die Leistung (wie bei allen Kompaktkühlungen) deutlicher ein als bei einem Luftkühler. Trotzdem sollten sich deine Temperaturen bei der gleichen Lautstärke etwas verbessern.

btw: Die Sensoren sind alle sehr ungenau. Abweichungen von +-10K zum tatsächlichen Wert sind eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.

PS: Wie warm ist die Umgebungsluft? Wie warm war sie vor dem Anstieg?


----------



## CypherWTF (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Die Lufttemperatur im Zimmer liegt im Sommer bei ca 25°C, die Mainboardtemperatur liegt bei ca. 35°C...

Die Originallüfter vom H100 tausche ich gegen leisere aber schnelle Lüfter aus und nutze zu dem Push & Pull, so dass ein eventueller Nachteil durch andere Lüfter wieder ausgeglichen wird...

Das Scythe Kaze Master ist nicht gut?


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Welche Kaze Master? Doch, die ist gut.


----------



## CypherWTF (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

den Scythe Kaze Master hier...


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

...ist gut.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Ja,echt gut


----------



## CypherWTF (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

So...

Ich habe jetzt den Corsair H100 in meinem System instaliert...

Seit ca 2 Stunden stresse ich meine CPU mit Prime95 und die CPU wird nicht wärmer als 62°C...

Die Lautstärke ist genauso gering, wie mit dem Scythe Mugen 2...

Der Fehler war unter anderem, dass sich der Kühler durch sein Gewicht oben etwas gelockert hat...

Es war ein minimaler Spalt und die WLP ist vom oberen Drittel der CPU auf die unteren beiden gerutscht...

Die Temperaturen sind nun auch wieder normal und im BIOS und mit allen anderen Temperaturanzeigesoftwaren wird die richtige Temperatur angezeigt...

Das kommt davon, wenn die Towerkühler so schei... schwer sind...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Wo wir grade dabei sind möchte ich anmerken, dass du deinen beiden 570ern keinen Gefallen tust. Jeder normale Mensch der ein wenig Ahnung von OC hat wird dir, wie ich, raten nicht mehr als 1,1V unter Lukü zu geben. 
Was du machst ist recht gefährlich. 1,1V 850mhz Coreclock reicht für jedes Spiel aus. Zumal im SLI.

Das soll kein Flame sein, lediglich Hilfe.


----------



## CypherWTF (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Ich hatte die Signatur nur noch nicht geändert...

Die laufen nur auf 1,05V...


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Gut dass mein Noctua Kühler festgeschraubt wird^^. Das Problem hatte ich aber mit meinem Scythe Katana 3 auch,
einmal da ist er mir beim BF3 spielen "abgefallen" (CPU 90°C) hing mit ein Pin noch fest der zweit war auch schon nur noch halbwegs dran


----------



## CypherWTF (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Der Scythe war ja geschraubt aber irgendwie war da ein Spalt und die WLP verrutscht...


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Sehr Komisch


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Ja, find ich auch, wenn mein Mugen3l runter fällt ist meine "HighEnd" Graka kaputt


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, find ich auch, wenn mein Mugen3l runter fällt ist meine "HighEnd" Graka kaputt



Meine HighEnd Graka kann nicht kaputt gehen. (Siehe Signatur)


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Hallo ich habe ein ähnliches Problem ich habe einen Intel Core i5 4690k übertaktet auf 4,4 GHz 1.25v meine CPU wird aber beim Spielen oder in Prime 95 sehr heiß bis zu 95 Grad idl 37 grad obwohl ich eine Wasserkühlung habe
1. Alphacool Eisberg Single Pumpe 
2. 2 Ausgleichsbehälter 
3. 1.2 Liter kühlflüssigkeit
4. 240 mm Radiator 
5. Alphacool Silver Grease Wärmeleitpaste für 50 Cent 

Wie man schon auf den erste  Blick sieht ist die wärmeleitpaste sehr billig kann es sein das es an ihr liegt? 

Die Pumpe pumpt ohne Probleme 120 Liter die Stunde.

An was kann das liegen das ich so hohe Temps habe ist es wirklich die Wärmeleitpaste was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann in Tests war sie nämlich höchstens 10 Grad heißer, als andere Wärmeleitpasten 

Noch dazu ein Schlauch ist etwas abgeknickt aber fast garnicht nur ganz minimal was also ja auch nichts ausmachen darf.

Bitte um Antwort und Hilfe


----------



## funkmann (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die WLP so viel ausmacht. Wasserkühlung auch richtig installiert?


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird sehr heiß*

Ja habe ich


----------

